# GH4 - won't stop recording!



## duarted (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello,

I bought a GH4 one month ago and I'm now starting to use it everyday. 

The problem is that most of the times I'm recording I cannot stop the recording by pressing the record button or any other button. The only way to stop it is to turn the camera off and even after I turn the button to "OFF" the camera keeps recording for like 8 seconds and then it turns off. 

It seems that the videos don't get affected and it seems they stop when I press to stop. So let's say I was recording and I pressed stop at 10 seconds of video, although the camera says its still recording until like 30 seconds, when I preview the video it has only the 10s I wanted.

The problem is that I'm wasting a lot of time with this issue, having to turn the camera on and off all the time.... and I'm currently working on a video project.

I'm using a micro SDXC with an adapter, could that be the problem? This is my memory card: Kingston MicroSDXC I U3 64GB Class10

 This is happening like every 10 times I record, 5 of them I have this issue...Does anybody know why?


----------



## FotosbyMike (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah for sure try a different memory card, also do a little research on real vs fake SD cards. Also run a SD speed test on the current card.


----------



## KmH (Dec 9, 2015)

duarted said:


> . . . after I turn the button to "OFF" the camera keeps recording for like 8 seconds and then it turns off.


It is still writing image files to the memory card.
Video is just a series of still photos shown at a seed of 25 frames per second, or faster.


----------



## duarted (Dec 10, 2015)

FotosbyMike said:


> Yeah for sure try a different memory card, also do a little research on real vs fake SD cards. Also run a SD speed test on the current card.



yes i will buy a new one... how do I run a speed test?



KmH said:


> duarted said:
> 
> 
> > . . . after I turn the button to "OFF" the camera keeps recording for like 8 seconds and then it turns off.
> ...



Yes but the camera should stop recording if I'm pressing the "record" button again... sometimes I also get an error saying "movie recording has stopped. writting speed of memory card not enough" something like that. But this card I have is a U3... it should be fast enough... and I'm only shooting 1080p at 100mbs, I'm not even at 200 mbps or 4K


----------



## FotosbyMike (Dec 12, 2015)

There 3-4 speed test applications, just Google speed test for SD cards. What I am trying to say is that the card might be marked as a U3 but it could be a fake card.


----------



## duarted (Dec 12, 2015)

I just did a test on the memory card and it's only writing at 37 mbps but it's advertise to write at 80 mbps... 
so that's probably the problem...

My problem is that I'm now in central america in a remote place where it's not easy to find a U3 memory card... I hope I can find it.

Thanks everybody for the help!


----------



## duarted (Dec 26, 2015)

i just put a different memory card and the camera is working fine now... i think the problem was that the card was a micro sdxc with an adapter 

thanks!


----------

